# AC/Heater Problems



## PyRoOrEo (Apr 29, 2007)

I've tried searching this and haven't found a concise answer to my question. Here's my problem: my heat or AC will only work on 4 or off. The intermediates (1,2,3) do not activate the motor. Based on what I've been told from other forum members, the blower resistor needs replaced (I believe), however, I have also been told that the motor just needs replaced. My question is if I replace the motor, is the resistor included in the full assembly? I don't know where this part is installed and didn't know if it was a part of the motor assembly or if it is installed in a different area. I thought maybe that could be why I'm getting both answers.

Sorry for the newbieness of my question, but I like to get a concrete answer on what to replace, rather than go off shaky impulses and waste money.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

This is probably the resistor, they go open.
Its common, they aren't that expensive. $20
Will someone please confirm this is the right part ? 27150-B14U003
CourtesyParts :: [27077] RESISTANCE-ELECTRIC - Sentra / 200SX (B14U) 1999 4S, 1995-1998 4S & C


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

The motor assembly shows as a separate part from the resistor on the parts drawing, but if you got a used assembly the resistor would probably be included.

270 Heater & Blower Unit :: Body Electrical :: Genuine Nissan Parts :: Sentra / 200SX (B14U) 1995-1999 :: CourtesyParts.com


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi! Nissan Tech here. Just replace the resistor, we've never replaced the blower motor before...good luck!


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

IanH said:


> This is probably the resistor, they go open.
> Its common, they aren't that expensive. $20
> Will someone please confirm this is the right part ? 27150-B14U003
> CourtesyParts :: [27077] RESISTANCE-ELECTRIC - Sentra / 200SX (B14U) 1999 4S, 1995-1998 4S & C


yeah, I have the same problem but haven't bought one.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

IanH said:


> This is probably the resistor, they go open.
> Its common, they aren't that expensive. $20
> Will someone please confirm this is the right part ? 27150-B14U003
> CourtesyParts :: [27077] RESISTANCE-ELECTRIC - Sentra / 200SX (B14U) 1999 4S, 1995-1998 4S & C


Is this the correct part?

Jason


----------



## voulo5 (Jul 13, 2008)

oh snap. i have the same problem here too!
idk much about electronics but can someone tell em where this resistor is and how can i do this (pics if any ^^)


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

voulo5 said:


> oh snap. i have the same problem here too!
> idk much about electronics but can someone tell em where this resistor is and how can i do this (pics if any ^^)


You have to pull the glove box, and it sits right by the blower motor. Did anyway confirm this is the correct part #? I need to order before winter. Thanks.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

It looks right to me, but i have not replaced this part so need someone to confirm.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

well a quick search yielded a picture, see post #10 in thread below, it shows the part number is 27150

http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-99-chassis/140551-heating-control-questions.html


----------

